# Selling pictures to company



## Timppa (Feb 19, 2022)

Hi!

The company that I work at, might be interested in using some of my pictures (somewhere between 5 to 50). These pictures would be used as (to the customer optional) backgrounds in their software.

I have no experience with selling (the rights for using) pictures with this purpose.

Would it be possible to give some advice? Or what could I ask?
I am in Europe, so there might be different advice then for the US market.

Thanks!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Feb 19, 2022)

-

Terveisiä sinulle! 

Depending on the generic or specific character of the shots, different
approaches are possible. 

GENERIC
A picture that can be used for anything in any circumstances… like a 
scenery. Usually, these pictures are rented for a predetermined stretch 
of time or edition and renegotiated when necessary — you keep the
copyrights unless sold too.

SPECIFIC
A picture that can identify a product, identity or firm — by logo, cor-
porate colours or else. Those are normally sold (inclusive rights).

HTH!


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 19, 2022)

Would they tell you what they budgeted for the pictures?


----------



## mrca (Feb 19, 2022)

Alan, that is the first question to ask them.  You could be giving a quote way less than they were prepared to pay.  Negotiations 101, he who speaks first loses.


----------



## acparsons (Feb 19, 2022)

How about checking a stock photography site for the usage/prices?


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Feb 19, 2022)

acparsons said:


> How about checking a stock photography site for the usage/prices?



No good idea, stock is for those who don't want to have
to care about the business end of it.


----------



## Timppa (Feb 20, 2022)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> Terveisiä sinulle!
> 
> ...


Terve! Most likely it would be Generic 


AlanKlein said:


> Would they tell you what they budgeted for the pictures?


I have no idea about budget, and before they had used some stock photography.

It's all still pretty vague at this point, but it would be great to know a bit the ballpark. Even if the guesses are far away from one another.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Feb 20, 2022)

Timppa said:


> It's all still pretty vague at this point…



Yes, and it can't be otherwise.

A product sold around the world may have a fix price but a photo
— unless a stock photo — is something else.

In your case, I would suggest Alan's idea… ask for what they would
offer.


----------



## Timppa (Feb 20, 2022)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> Yes, and it can't be otherwise.
> 
> A product sold around the world may have a fix price but a photo
> — unless a stock photo — is something else.
> ...


Well that is good advice from you and Alan!
But just wondering where to draw the line?
What would be a minimum?
Let's say they take 20 pictures, I feel like 20eur/month would be very little?
Or is it more of a 1 time selling the rights to use them with indefinite time? How much could one ask for that...


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 20, 2022)

You're trying to get into their heads and guess what they want to do. Why don't you ask them? Ask what budget they have and whether they want to buy the rights forever or an indefinite period. Or exactly what it is they want to do.  

They seemed flexible on the quantity of photos they wanted. So they probably flexible on the amount they want to spend as well.

Since you work for them, maybe you can swing a pay increase. That might pay off more over the long run. Just an idea.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Feb 20, 2022)

Timppa said:


> But just wondering where to draw the line?


Just between commerce and business.

Anyone with experience in business will tell you that drawing
that line is the art of it… that's why you won't get any specific
figure from Alan nor me.


----------



## Timppa (Feb 20, 2022)

This is all fantastic feedback, I'll definitely keep it in mind.
I like the idea of a pay increase!
Let's see what happens 

Thanks guys!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 21, 2022)

Even though you're not in the US you might want to take a look at organizations like ASMP or PPA; that might give you some ideas what to search online for your country. See what you can find on licensing usage, contracts, etc.

Photographers usually license usage for a specific purpose and don't sell their original RAW files. If they do, they charge a high price, which it doesn't seem like your client would want to do. 

Maybe try looking up other photographers in your area, although I doubt they'd have pricing on their websites. Any photography organizations would probably be good resources.


----------



## Timppa (Feb 21, 2022)

That's good thinking!
I'll have a look around and see what I can find!😎


----------

